# All the Latest Theories on Canine Evolution



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Frank thanks for that link. I look forward to studying it more carefully later. I came home to see my dogs and birds ahead of big thunderstorms and now have to try to get back to campus without getting caught in a flood on the way.


----------

